
US Govt Gave Big Oil the Power to Prosecute Its Biggest Critic - samizdis
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2020/07/steven-donziger-chevron
======
triceratops
Summary at the top: "The government has taken the extraordinary step of giving
prosecutorial power to a law firm that has worked for Chevron — and is
allowing that prosecutorial power to be aimed at Chevron’s chief adversary,
who has been under house arrest for the past year."

Does anyone know how common it is for prosecutorial power to be given to a
private law firm?

~~~
shadowgovt
Wikipedia quotes The Intercept in saying "virtually unprecedented," and the
judge did so in response to Southern District Court of New York declined to
follow up on his contempt of court.

